# 2011 Felt DA Frame



## Ollie Right (May 5, 2010)

Superdave - I have a couple of questions on the new 2011 Felt DA frame.

When will a 61CM frame be available? It is listed on your website as an available size but there is no geometry info.

Which Di2 cable does it take? Is it EW-7975? Does it require a special lead to mount the battery on the seatpost?

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Ollie Right said:


> Superdave - I have a couple of questions on the new 2011 Felt DA frame.
> 
> When will a 61CM frame be available? It is listed on your website as an available size but there is no geometry info.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid the 61cm frame is at least 6 months off. The Di2 wire required for the seatpost mount is currently only available as a custom option. The battery will be located on the downtube for OEM production.

-SD


----------



## Ollie Right (May 5, 2010)

Thanks SuperDave.

6 month wait is fine for me. I have the old DA Di2 in 58cm and will swap the components over and sell the old frame.


----------

